

Ask YC: why does the application ask for Facebook id? - akkartik

<i>"For each founder, please list: ..personal url, github url, facebook id, twitter id;.."</i><p>How important is providing the facebook/twitter id? Is it ok if the facebook profile is mostly private/empty?
======
dirkdeman
I'm sure it's not that important if it's empty or private. They want to get a
sense of the type of person you are, as they're funding people, not ideas.
Anything that can help them knowing you better could be important, but I
would't worry if you don't use facebook or keep everything private.

